# New Swift Door



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am hoping someone from Swifts can help me.I am due to have a new door fitted to my Voyager by my dealer,Springfield Motorhomes.I was told by Mick France(who has been a great help) that the door had arrived at the Swift factory and would be dispatched early last week.As of friday,the door had not arrived at the dealers.If the door is still at the factory I don't mind picking it up myself and taking it!If I miss my proposed fitting date I could be another 3 weeks before the dealer can book me in again.This has been ongoing since early May so I would like it resolving ASAP.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ovalball said:


> I am hoping someone from Swifts can help me.I am due to have a new door fitted to my Voyager by my dealer,Springfield Motorhomes.I was told by Mick France(who has been a great help) that the door had arrived at the Swift factory and would be dispatched early last week.As of friday,the door had not arrived at the dealers.If the door is still at the factory I don't mind picking it up myself and taking it!If I miss my proposed fitting date I could be another 3 weeks before the dealer can book me in again.This has been ongoing since early May so I would like it resolving ASAP.


This might be of some interest preparation for the shutdown may have slowed things down.
Swift summer holiday 24 July - 17 August
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-668593.html#668593

You could PM Andy at Swift Group or email at [email protected]


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

I was under the impression that all replacement doors had been sent out, but clearly this needs looking into. The problem is that we are now on a 3 week shutdown, so we only have limited staff in the office. However, I do believe that our stores are open, and are still dispatching some items.

As Mick is also on holiday, can you drop me a PM with your VIN /build number, and I'll ask someone to have a look and come back to you with an answer. If you can also provide a phone number, it would be useful.

I hope that’s OK.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Autostratus, just beat me to it! 

Ash


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Ovalball,
> 
> I was under the impression that all replacement doors had been sent out, but clearly this needs looking into. The problem is that we are now on a 3 week shutdown, so we only have limited staff in the office. However, I do believe that our stores are open, and are still dispatching some items.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash

Thanks for your very prompt answer to our members problem.

If I had known that you were there but 'hidden' I wouldn't have replied to the OP.  
Knowing of the work's holiday I thought it better to be proactive in this instance. Hence my post above.


----------

